# Ginger is with Missy Sue Now!



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

And most likely also Hunter, the sire of her 3 litters, and our Kula's dad. He was at least a couple years older than Ginger, and you really don't hear of too many 16 yr old Goldens :no:

Missy Sue was our first Golden. I found an inflammatory breast cancer on her right after Christmas, and it developed really fast. We let her go 2 days later (Jan, 2008). She was 13. She and Ginger were close, in fact Missy nursed Ginger along with her own litter which was Missy's first and last. Ginger was just 7 weeks old and newly weaned, and I guess she figured out she could just horn in on the free goodies a while longer. Missy was happy to let her although she had 12 of her own. 

Our vet's office sent us the prettiest little flower arrangement and THAT got me going yesterday. Isn't that sweet though? Here is a thing I did today to put into a frame in her memory. (I don't know why I do this to myself, here I am blubbering all over again :uhoh


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww...RIP sweet Ginger. She was a beautiful girl I know your heart must be so sad without her...but wow 14 years !!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet girl. And she IS waiting there for you... the reunion is guaranteed. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. May the many happy memories you have bring you comfort in the coming days. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Ginger. RIP


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

When they get that high in age, I always thought of every extra day as a blessing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and yes, it will be a grand reunion for us all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ginger. You were so blessed to have her for so long so I know that the pain is even worse. One day you will get to see her again at the bridge. My heart goes out to you for your pain. May your memories help to comfort you in your pain. 

Run Free Sweet Ginger.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Gingers. She was a beautiful, sugar-faced girl.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Ginger. How blessed you were to share 14 wonderful years together.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

The memorial that you made for Ginger Mae is beautiful.

Rest in Peace sweet Ginger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

Ginger, rest in peace, Sweet Girl.
What a beautiful memorial you made her and you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss -( we lost Ginny at 4 months short of her 16th birthday, and it feels like the life has been sucked out of you when they go to the bridge.) I hope that your memories of your lives together will help you through this sad time.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mom2TwoGoldens (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks again to all who replied. My heart is still broken. I can't talk about her without crying, still. I did find an awesome plaque tonight at a lovely gift store, though! Embarrassed myself all to pieces, eyes dripping and nose running....but I bought it. I'll try and post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you have a wonderful vet who really cares for his patients and their humans.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

You know, thats what keeps me going most days, knowing they are waiting for us.
Thats so sad and i'm sorry for your loss, but wow what a wonderful life.

Rest in Peace Ginger!


----------

